# Please help me find a boot bag to purchase



## swampwiz (Sep 29, 2017)

OK, my situation is that I have nice small-but-big-enough trapezoidal shaped (I think) boot bag that is on its last legs, so I need to get a replacement.  I bought it several years ago in Bulgaria, and the name on it says "Brugi". which means it is a cheap Chinese no-name, but it's been wonderful.  Most notably, it is not too big, do I can fold it down and put into the notebook computer compartment of my book bag (i.e., that is sized for a 16" notebook.  I should say that my standard operating procedure is to go to the ski resort wearing some of my clothes, hiking shoes, and carrying the boots  my ski/poles by themselves but also the boots in their bag, and that bookbag for some of my clothes and other stuff; at the ski resort I put on the clothes that had been in my bookbag, and put my hiking shoes in the regular compartment of the bookbag, and most importantly, I fold down the boot bag and put that in the notebook compartment, and thus all I have left over is my bookbag, which I just carry on my back the whole day.

OK, so this "Brugi" bag looks to have the dimensions as 36 cm x 36 cm x 23 cm (at the base; it gets expanded when both boots are in it), and fits wonderfully in the bookbag.  Also important is that it has a zipper along the sides of the back, in a U shape, and NOT with simply the zipper going down the middle.  Looking around, I have identified a bag, the Salmon Extend Gearbag Ski Boot Bag 2018 http://www.skis.com/Salomon-Extend-Gearbag-Ski-Boot-Bag/446408P,default,pd.html, which is listed at 38 cm x 38 cm x 23 cm, and thus a little bigger, but otherwise very close to what I have.  So I guess what I am saying is where I can find a slightly smaller version of this bag?

Thanks
Merci
Danke
Garzie
спасибо


----------



## gorge83 (Oct 13, 2017)

I know there are boot bags in 38x36.


----------



## swampwiz (Oct 13, 2017)

gorge83 said:


> I know there are boot bags in 38x36.


Then please give their names!


----------



## Rushski (Oct 23, 2017)

Does Transpack have anything that size.  Too lazy to do the metric to US conversions .


----------



## swampwiz (Oct 31, 2017)

They only have boot bags with room for a helmet, which makes it too big.


----------



## RedSoxFan (Oct 31, 2017)

kulkea powder trekker.
helmet carrier folds in and zips if not needed.
i love this bag.


----------

